# Inexpensive source for jojoba oil?



## narnia (Dec 8, 2015)

I started to buy some from BA but it was too expensive.  Even Amazon was kind of high, but I am not familiar with what the price should be.  I have a recipe that calls for 3 oz of jojoba oil.  Amazon has one at $13.27 for 4 oz.  That would be over $10 for a 2 lb bar.  That seems like a lot to me, but would love to hear from you all.

Is sweet almond oil a good substitute?  The recipe that I am looking at says jojoba or sweet almond oil.  But there is such a huge difference in price that I can't imagine that the sub would have the same effect as the jojoba.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd save jojoba for leave-on products.  The only soap item I put it into is as a post-cook SF on a shaving soap. Jojoba is actually a liquid wax so it can negatively impact lather. What is the rest of the recipe?


----------



## narnia (Dec 9, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'd save jojoba for leave-on products.  The only soap item I put it into is as a post-cook SF on a shaving soap. Jojoba is actually a liquid wax so it can negatively impact lather. What is the rest of the recipe?



LUXURIOUS GOATS MILK SOAP/SHAMPOO BAR
-9 ounces coconut oil
-9 ounces olive oil
-5 ounces castor oil
-3 ounces jojoba oil (or sweet almond oil)
-2 ounces shea butter
-2 ounces cocoa butter
-1 ounce beeswax
-12 ounces goats milk frozen, slightly slushy
-4.1-4.5 ounces lye

There is an online soap vendor that also uses jojoba oil in their shampoo bar.
Is this recipe moisturizing?  Would it be more so if I increased the cocoa butter?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2015)

Soap bars do not make good shampoo, no matter how they are made


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have to agree with snappy on the use of jojoba in soap. Make a nice, mild soap to wash with, and use the jojoba in a lotion bar or lotion. Or use it straight. I love jojoba, but it's too expensive to use in a soap that's only on your skin for a few seconds and then rinsed off. I've never seen the price go low enough to even think about using it in soap. And as far as a shampoo, instead, I take a few drops, rub them between my palms, and rub them into the ends of my hair.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 9, 2015)

That seems like a lot of castor oil. Most people suggest less than 10%


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2015)

I too never use jojoba in soap. Only in leave on products or alone. Way to expensive. 

I agree with too much castor and too much coconut for a shampoo bar. I'm with Carolyn though and don't recommend shampoo bars though some have great luck. It made my hair terrible even with an acv rinse. I spend too much on my color and it caused it to fade and be straw like.

Also, you may want to work on some basic soap recipes until you have the hang of things and know what to look for in a quality bar.  Playing on soap calc and testing your recipes long term is the best way.   There is a great recipe on this forum for a shampoo bar but I use it as a body bar only.


----------



## narnia (Dec 9, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I too never use jojoba in soap. Only in leave on products or alone. Way to expensive.
> 
> I agree with too much castor and too much coconut for a shampoo bar. I'm with Carolyn though and don't recommend shampoo bars though some have great luck. It made my hair terrible even with an acv rinse. I spend too much on my color and it caused it to fade and be straw like.
> 
> Also, you may want to work on some basic soap recipes until you have the hang of things and know what to look for in a quality bar.  Playing on soap calc and testing your recipes long term is the best way.   There is a great recipe on this forum for a shampoo bar but I use it as a body bar only.



Thx!  Can you give me a link to it?
Why would the castor and coconut oils be bad for a shampoo bar?

I used this recipe the first batch and I really liked what it did to my hair:

2 oz castor oil
8 oz coconut oil
1 oz jojoba oil
13 oz olive oil
2 oz shea butter
2 oz flax oil

Is this a better formula for a shampoo and body bar?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2015)

Camden Grey, 4 oz for $6.60.
Liberty Natural, 4 oz $8.89

Narnia, considering that sources like Camden Grey and Liberty Naturals have been recommended to you on at least 2 other threads, is there a reason you started a new thread before checking the price at those places?

Amazon is not generally a good source for soap making. BA is convenient for variety, but not good for price.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 9, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Camden Grey, 4 oz for $6.60.
> Liberty Natural, 4 oz $8.89
> 
> Narnia, considering that sources like Camden Grey and Liberty Naturals have been recommended to you on at least 2 other threads, is there a reason you started a new thread before checking the price at those places?
> ...



Outside of Trader Joe's, those prices are very good.

@Narnia

Checking out the recipe, I am leery of beeswax, would advise against using jojoba, and suggest decreasing the Coconut oil and the castor oil. The castor oil is a whopping 16%, that's definitely going to lead to some issues if you made only one batch. The Coconut oil is technically fine but 29% is a little high for hair. I also found that a high conditioning factor means nothing if the cleansing factor is also on the high side. you soap's overall cleansing factor is at a 19 so you could afford to drop the coconut oil a bit more.

If you made a bar soap that you like for your hair, stick to it. Why try to fix what isn't broke?


----------



## narnia (Dec 10, 2015)

Arimara said:


> Outside of Trader Joe's, those prices are very good.
> 
> @Narnia
> 
> ...



Thx...my first batch was not the original recipe from the internet, so when I bought all the right materials, I made the "correct" recipe.

I tried this (second batch) soap yesterday to see what it was like.  It was VERY sudsy!  Just like a shampoo!  I was thrilled with the lather!!  However, my body skin started to feel tingly and my skin feels dry today.  I wonder if it is also due to the fact that the HP soap was only 4 days old?

My first batch barely lathered, and that is why I tried the "correct" recipe.  I think that I need to hit a happy medium between the two.  Soap making is a lot more complex than I ever dreamed!!!

I wonder if beeswax can cause allergies?  I feel kind of itchy today...



navigator9 said:


> I have to agree with snappy on the use of jojoba in soap. Make a nice, mild soap to wash with, and use the jojoba in a lotion bar or lotion. Or use it straight. I love jojoba, but it's too expensive to use in a soap that's only on your skin for a few seconds and then rinsed off. I've never seen the price go low enough to even think about using it in soap. And as far as a shampoo, instead, I take a few drops, rub them between my palms, and rub them into the ends of my hair.



Do you have a good recipe for a nice, mild, goat milk soap?



dixiedragon said:


> Camden Grey, 4 oz for $6.60.
> Liberty Natural, 4 oz $8.89
> 
> Narnia, considering that sources like Camden Grey and Liberty Naturals have been recommended to you on at least 2 other threads, is there a reason you started a new thread before checking the price at those places?



Yes.  I have rarely seen one site to have the lowest prices on everything, so I wondered if anyone knew of a source that had especially low prices on jojoba.

Thanks for the prices!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Dec 10, 2015)

Pricing comparisons are a mess. I'm currently trying to finagle an Access database to replace all my OneNote, Word, & Excel notes, along with about two handwritten notebooks almost full. I usually learn the hard way....


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 10, 2015)

narnia said:


> Do you have a good recipe for a nice, mild, goat milk soap?



This one is pretty similar to one lots of folks on here like:

SF between 5% -7%

Lard 55%
CO 15%
Castor 5%
the rest in OO

Bump the CO to 20% if you're looking for more bubbles, but the soap won't quite be as mild.

You can use GM in any recipe. I love GM in soaps and put it i just about everything, sometimes with CM or Aloe as a water substitution buddy.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 10, 2015)

Wait a good 4 weeks before using the soap (HP, CPOP, CP, SGHIWP*) all need to cure to be at a stage to be judged fully.  Until you have fully cured soaps, don't try to tweak recipes to correct 'problems' with the soap.  

*Sacrificial Goat Hopefully It Works Process


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 10, 2015)

"*Sacrificial Goat Hopefully It Works Process"

I thought I was the only one that used that process.


----------



## narnia (Dec 10, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> This one is pretty similar to one lots of folks on here like:
> 
> SF between 5% -7%
> 
> ...



Thank you!  what is SF?  What if I am not using lard?  What would I use instead?  But, if I wanted to...where do I buy it for soapmaking?  In the grocery store?

And what is the purpose of using lard?  Is there a definite advantage over other oils?  I am wondering about the pesticides, hormones and antibiotics that pigs are fed being in the lard.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Dec 10, 2015)

@narnia.... If you are making soap, you should really know what "SF" means.

On the other hand, to answer your question, check www.purejojoba.com for great prices. I buy wholesale from them, but I too only use it in my balm


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 10, 2015)

SF = superfat.

There is an acronym sticky - there's always a bunch of acronyms folks use. 

I buy my Lard at the grocery store. It comes in buckets or blocks - normally near the other oils. If you cannot find it at your regular grocery store, try Walmart or a market that carters to Hispanic folks (it's great to cook with also - much better than Crisco or margarine).

It is just about the perfect soaping ingredient - makes a rich, creamy lather, a long lasting bar, it doesn't trace too quickly... just perfect! The closest to it would be beef tallow or palm. As far as pesticides and such, soap is quite literally a wash off product. Whatever minuscule amount that could make it into the lard, would then get washed off your skin as you're using the soap. I personally don't worry about it... I'm sure my skin gets many more unwanted chemicals on it from walking through a parking lot. Plus there isn't anything special about contaminants in lard versus palm or CO or whatever. 

Just do a search about lard here.  You'll see many angelic voices singing in the lard choir.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 10, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> SF = superfat.
> 
> There is an acronym sticky - there's always a bunch of acronyms folks use.
> 
> ...


 
Add me! My great-grandmother's dumpling recipe calls for butter, which was replaced with Crisco. Then we replaced it with lard and OMG. MOUNDS of big, fluffy, cloud-like dumplings.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 10, 2015)

I know, right?  Lard only got a bad rap after extensive marketing for things like Crisco and margarine. I'm no nutritionist, but I've heard it's even better for you than those more processed things.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 10, 2015)

I understand that but I'm a butter girl. Lard is an ingredient I'm not used to so if I did try to use it, 3:1 butter to lard in a recipe to start.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 11, 2015)

Arimara said:


> I understand that but I'm a butter girl. Lard is an ingredient I'm not used to so if I did try to use it, 3:1 butter to lard in a recipe to start.


 
Generally lard isn't a butter replacement (or vice versa). Shortening was designed to replace lard (poorly). So in most recipes I would not replace butter with lard, but I would absolutely replace shortening with lard.


----------



## narnia (Dec 11, 2015)

Arimara said:


> I understand that but I'm a butter girl. Lard is an ingredient I'm not used to so if I did try to use it, 3:1 butter to lard in a recipe to start.



You ARE talking about food recipe and not soap, right?


----------



## Arimara (Dec 11, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Generally lard isn't a butter replacement (or vice versa). Shortening was designed to replace lard (poorly). So in most recipes I would not replace butter with lard, but I would absolutely replace shortening with lard.





narnia said:


> You ARE talking about food recipe and not soap, right?



Pie crust and maybe biscuits were on my mind. But butter is my friend, especially when coupled with extra virgin olive oil when sauteing. 

Soaping on the other hand, I would leave the butter alone. Lard will be my next experiment since I seem to love beef tallow soap.


----------



## narnia (Dec 11, 2015)

I use ghee (clarified butter) for my cooking.

For those who may want to know about pricing....after doing calculations, it turned out that BA was cheaper with the 10% discount code and the lower shipping costs than CG.


----------

